# Software > Linux >  Ubuntu 10.04 blocking ip

## nikolas_350

Σε ubuntu 11.04 (καθαρή εγκατάσταση) τρέχω ένα rosinfo http://www.kidsland.awmn/rosinfo/

Είχα παρατηρήσει πως κάποιες ip πολύ συχνά της είχε σαν offline και θεωρούσα πως είναι πρόβλημα στο rosinfo. (σε προηγούμενο ubuntu 10.04 που είχα δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα)
Μέχρι που έκανα traceroute σε αυτές και ενώ είναι προσβάσημες από όλο το δίκτυο, στο ubuntu της ψάχνει από το internet. Την ίδια στιγμή οποιαδήποτε άλλη ip από το ίδιο subnet την κάνει traceroute όπως θα έπρεπε.
Εάν ζητήσω στον browser αυτές της ip με λίγη καθυστέρηση της ανοίγει και μετά της κάνει κανονικά traceroute. 

Για πιο λόγω μπορεί να μου μπλοκάρει της συγκεκριμένες ip; (που τυχαίος τελειώνουν όλες σε 10.x.x.1; )

Edit: σε ubuntu 11.04 υπάρχει πρόβλημα, σε 10.4 ήταν οκ

----------


## trendy

Δείξε λίγο τα:



> ifconfig -a
> route -n
> cat /etc/resolv.conf
> cat /etc/hosts

----------


## nikolas_350

[email protected]:~$ ifconfig -a


```
eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1c:c0:a9:2c:79  
          inet addr:10.25.176.80  Bcast:10.25.176.127  Mask:255.255.255.192
          inet6 addr: fe80::21c:c0ff:fea9:2c79/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:104324453 errors:0 dropped:990 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:169525478 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:2439898398 (2.4 GB)  TX bytes:769091823 (769.0 MB)
          Interrupt:43 Base address:0x2000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:367102 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:367102 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:37050330 (37.0 MB)  TX bytes:37050330 (37.0 MB)
```

[email protected]:~$ route -n



> Kernel IP routing table
> Destination Gateway Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface
> 10.25.176.64 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.192 U 1 0 0 eth1
> 169.254.0.0 0.0.0.0 255.255.0.0 U 1000 0 0 eth1
> 0.0.0.0 10.25.176.65 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 eth1


/etc/resolv.conf


```
# The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
fe00::0 ip6-localnet
ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
ff02::2 ip6-allrouters


# Generated by NetworkManager
nameserver 10.25.176.65
```

/etc/hosts



> 127.0.0.1	localhost
> 127.0.1.1	serverakos


Το μηχανάκι έχει ip 10.25.176.80 και ο router & dns είναι 10.25.176.65
Βλέπεις κάτι να είναι λάθος;

----------


## trendy

Όχι εντάξει είναι. Τα DNS entries είναι σωστά; Στο router τι γίνεται με αυτές τις διευθύνσεις; Μήπως είναι εκτός λόγω dampening;

----------


## nikolas_350

Δεν είναι πρόβλημα δρομολόγησης. Την ίδια στιγμή από άλλα pc και το router βλέπω της ip ζωντανές.
Μερικές από αυτές μάλιστα είναι 1 hop από εμένα, το wan interface απαντά αλλά η lan (του απέναντι router) κόβεται.

Το dns είναι οκ, εξάλλου ip ζητώ όχι όνομα για να κάνει resolve.

Θα είναι πάλι από αυτά τα προβλήματα που συμβαίνουν μόνο σε μένα.  ::   ::

----------


## trendy

Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι πέραν από policy routing σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, να κάνεις δρομολόγηση βάσει της source IP δηλαδή. Μπορείς να ποστάρεις λίγο ένα traceroute που να δείχνει ένα άλλο μηχάνημα που παίζει οκ, το προβληματικό ubuntu και το router;

----------


## nikolas_350

Τώρα είναι οκ


```
[email protected]:~$ traceroute 10.27.246.1
traceroute to 10.27.246.1 (10.27.246.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  router.nikolasc.awmn (10.25.176.65)  1.269 ms  1.213 ms  1.177 ms
 2  10.27.246.1 (10.27.246.1)  25.185 ms  25.200 ms  25.172 ms
```

Όταν το πιάνει το στραβό του βγάζει κάτι τέτοιο.


```
Traceroute 10.27.246.1
1  inet-gw.nikolasc.awmn (10.25.176.68) 1ms
2 *
```

Ενώ την ίδια στιγμή γνωρίζει το 10.27.24.0/24


```
traceroute to 10.27.246.2 (10.27.246.2), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  router.nikolasc.awmn (10.25.176.65)  1.209 ms  1.179 ms  1.175 ms
 2  gw-nikolasc.pama.awmn (10.25.176.170)  13.268 ms  13.283 ms  13.321 ms
 3  gw-nikolasc.pama.awmn (10.25.176.170)  3010.720 ms !H  3011.442 ms !H  3011.360 ms !H
```

Από τον router πάντα είναι οκ


```
@nikolasc#6801] > tool traceroute 10.27.246.1 
 # ADDRESS                                 RT1   RT2   RT3   STATUS              
 1 10.27.246.1                             62ms  1ms   1ms
```


Μόλις ξανακολλήσει θα ποστάρω και άλλα κουλά να γελάσουμε παρέα.

Πως θα μπορούσα να δω για policy routing, εάν και δεν φαίνεται να είναι κάτι τέτοιο.

Thnx trendy που ασχολείσαι με τα κουλά μου.

----------


## trendy

Από τη στιγμή που δεν έχεις άλλη καταχώριση στο routing table για default route ή έστω για το συγκεκριμένο host, για να προτιμήσει να το στείλει μέσω κάποιου άλλου gateway πρέπει να έχει policy routing. 
Τι δίνουν οι παρακάτω εντολές;



> cat /etc/iproute2/rt_tables
> ip rule ls

----------


## nikolas_350

/etc/iproute2/rt_tables


```
#
# reserved values
#
255     local
254     main
253     default
0       unspec
#
# local
#
#1      inr.ruhep
```



```
[email protected]:/$ ip rule ls 
0:	from all lookup local 
32766:	from all lookup main 
32767:	from all lookup default
```

----------


## trendy

Εδώ τι βγάζει;



> iptables -L -v
> iptables -t nat -L -v

----------


## nikolas_350

```
[email protected]:~$ sudo iptables -t nat -L -v 
[sudo] password for nikos: 
Chain PREROUTING (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

Chain POSTROUTING (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination
```



```
[email protected]:~$ sudo iptables -L -v
Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination
```

μετά απο λίγο μέτρησε κάποια πακέτα

[email protected]:~$ sudο iptables -L -v

Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT 26646 packets, 4937K bytes)
pkts bytes target prot opt in out source destination 

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
pkts bytes target prot opt in out source destination 

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT 41698 packets, 19M bytes)
pkts bytes target prot opt in out source destination 

[email protected]:~$ iptables -t nat -L -v 

iptables v1.4.10: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Permission denied (you must be root)
Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
[email protected]:~$ sudo iptables -t nat -L -v 
Chain PREROUTING (policy ACCEPT 190 packets, 19813 bytes)
pkts bytes target prot opt in out source destination 

Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT 190 packets, 19813 bytes)
pkts bytes target prot opt in out source destination 

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT 5250 packets, 384K bytes)
pkts bytes target prot opt in out source destination 

Chain POSTROUTING (policy ACCEPT 5250 packets, 384K bytes)
pkts bytes target prot opt in out source destination

----------


## trendy

Στα defaults είναι όλα, δεν παίζει κάτι λάθος εκεί. 
Η κατάσταση έχει κάπως έτσι για να ανακεφαλαιώσουμε: Ο .80 έχει default τον .65 που είναι ο awmn router και υπάρχει ο .68 που είναι το internet router. Δεν παίζει policy routing ή κάτι άλλο στα iptables. Οπότε στέλνει πάντα μόνο στον .65. Άρα είναι απόφαση του .65 πού θα προωθήσει το πακέτο μετά. Αν το ξαναπετύχεις με πρόβλημα στείλε το traceroute/tracepath, υποψιάζομαι ότι γίνεται κάποιο redirect και σε κάνει να νομίζεις ότι ο .80 προσπαθεί να βγει στο internet απ' ευθείας. Επίσης πήρε το μάτι μου κάπου στα traceroutes σου κάποιο host unreachable, οπότε δεν είναι όλα και τόσο περίεργα.

----------


## nikolas_350

Για να δείξω και το πρόβλημα όπως έχει.



```
[email protected]:~$ traceroute 10.28.5.1
traceroute to 10.28.5.1 (10.28.5.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  inet.nikolasc.awmn (10.25.176.68)  0.662 ms  0.951 ms  1.578 ms
 2  * * *
 3  * * *
 4  * * *
```

Ενώ από τον router


```
@nikolasc#6801] > tool traceroute 10.28.5.1 use-dns=y
 # ADDRESS                                 RT1   RT2   RT3   STATUS            
 1 gw-nikolasc.titanas.awmn                1ms   1ms   1ms                     
 2 gw-titanas.nasos765.awmn                1ms   1ms   2ms                     
 3 gw-nasos765.infosat1.awmn               9ms   4ms   4ms                     
 4 gw-infosat1.kostasoyk.awmn              5ms   6ms   6ms                     
 5 gw-kostasoyk.geioa.awmn                 8ms   5ms   6ms                     
 6 ftp.devilman.awmn                       8ms   6ms   7ms
```

Και σε ping δεν έσκασε ούτε μια φορά



```
[email protected]:~$ traceroute 10.28.5.5
traceroute to 10.28.5.5 (10.28.5.5), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  router.nikolasc.awmn (10.25.176.65)  0.979 ms  0.932 ms  0.896 ms
 2  gw-nikolasc.titanas.awmn (10.15.167.245)  1.608 ms  2.017 ms  2.498 ms
 3  gw-titanas.nasos765.awmn (10.15.167.242)  3.676 ms  3.895 ms  5.154 ms
 4  gw-nasos765.infosat1.awmn (10.80.231.253)  6.229 ms  7.784 ms  8.000 ms
 5  gw-infosat1.kostasoyk.awmn (10.22.17.253)  11.080 ms  11.110 ms  11.314 ms
 6  gw-kostasoyk.geioa.awmn (10.22.17.250)  11.419 ms  7.341 ms  7.272 ms
 7  10.28.5.249 (10.28.5.249)  7.413 ms  6.939 ms  7.108 ms
 8  fotia.devilman.awmn (10.28.5.5)  7.231 ms  8.653 ms  8.752 ms

[email protected]:~$ traceroute 10.28.5.1
traceroute to 10.28.5.1 (10.28.5.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  inet.nikolasc.awmn (10.25.176.68)  0.739 ms  1.028 ms  1.669 ms
 2  * * *
 3  * * *

[email protected]:~$ tracepath 10.28.5.1
 1:  serverakos.local                                      0.262ms pmtu 1500
 1:  inet.nikolasc.awmn                                    1.300ms 
 1:  inet.nikolasc.awmn                                    1.287ms 
 2:  inet.nikolasc.awmn                                    1.291ms pmtu 1492
 2:  no reply
 3:  no reply
 4:  no reply
^C
[email protected]:~$ tracepath 10.28.5.5
 1:  serverakos.local                                      0.299ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.nikolasc.awmn                                  0.971ms 
 1:  router.nikolasc.awmn                                  0.877ms 
 2:  gw-nikolasc.titanas.awmn                              1.777ms 
 3:  gw-titanas.nasos765.awmn                              2.389ms 
 4:  gw-nasos765.infosat1.awmn                             4.401ms 
 5:  gw-infosat1.kostasoyk.awmn                            6.742ms 
 6:  gw-kostasoyk.geioa.awmn                               6.461ms 
 7:  gw-geioa.devilman.awmn                                9.615ms 
 8:  fotia.devilman.awmn                                   8.999ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 8 back 57
```

Ότι είδαμε σε ip table, routing table, Interface config, κλπ παραμένουν τα ίδια.




> Επίσης πήρε το μάτι μου κάπου στα traceroutes σου κάποιο host unreachable, οπότε δεν είναι όλα και τόσο περίεργα.


ήταν ένα ping σε ip που δεν υπάρχει, μόνο για να δω πιο path θα ακολουθήσει.




> Άρα είναι απόφαση του .65 πού θα προωθήσει το πακέτο μετά.


Απόλυτα σωστό αυτό. Απενεργοποίησα τα 2 μοναδικά φίλτρα που υπάρχουν και έχουν ξεμείνει, αν και είναι άσχετα με το 80
Ένα νατ στο 192.168.1.0/24 από δοκιμές σε openwrt και ένα drop προς το inet για το 10.25.176.99
Και μετά τσουπ….


```
[email protected]:~$ tracepath 10.28.5.1
 1:  serverakos.local                                      0.252ms pmtu 1500
 1:  inet.nikolasc.awmn                                    1.322ms 
 1:  inet.nikolasc.awmn                                    1.287ms 
 2:  inet.nikolasc.awmn                                    1.250ms pmtu 1492
 2:  no reply
 3:  gw-titanas.nasos765.awmn                              2.457ms 
 4:  gw-nasos765.infosat1.awmn                             5.232ms 
 5:  gw-infosat1.kostasoyk.awmn                            9.187ms 
 6:  gw-kostasoyk.geioa.awmn                              12.052ms 
 7:  ftp.devilman.awmn                                    10.277ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1492 hops 7 back 58
```

Σε δυο μέρα εάν ξανακολήσει θα δούμε πόσο τυχαίο είναι.

----------


## trendy

Μπορεί να είχε κολλήσει κάτι στο ρούτερ σου. Είναι mikrotik ή κάποιο linux; Όντως οι κανόνες που απενεργοποίησες δεν είχαν κάποια σχέση με το πρόβλημα, αλλά δεν ξέρεις καμιά φορά τι μπορεί να παιχτεί. Αν στο ξανακάνει άσε ένα mtr (ή ένα ping) να τρέχει και κάνε restart το router.

----------


## nikolas_350

Είναι mikrotik. Έκανα ένα export της ρυθμίσεις του και αναζήτησα οτιδήποτε έχει σχέση με την 80 μήπως με κάποιο ακούσιο click έχει πάρει κάτι που δεν φέρνεται στο gui. Πέρα από queue χωρίς κάποιο limit & ένα απλό log για της ip που ζητάνε σύνδεση δεν υπάρχει κάτι ύποπτο.
Ευχαρίστως να ρίξω της υποψίες μου στο router αλλά πάλι θα μείνω με την απορία γιατί έχει προσωπικά μόνο με ένα μηχάνημα.

Ο λόγος που άνοιξα το threat δεν είναι για να λύσω το πρόβλημα αλλά μήπως υπάρχει λογική εξήγηση που δεν κατανοώ με της φτωχές γνώσεις μου.

Εάν είναι να πούμε ότι είναι κοιλημένο μηχάνημα (που δεν είναι, σε 2 μήνες έχουν φάει τα reboot τους) πάμε σε twilight zone.

Για να μην κουράζω περισσότερο κυνηγώντας κάτι που φαίνεται πως δεν υπάρχει θα κάνω το εξής απλό.
Ο server θα πάρει νέα ip και στην θέση του θα μπει ένα άλλο ubuntu 10.4 
Εάν μεταφερθεί το πρόβλημα στο νέο μηχάνημα θα είναι από τον router
Εάν παραμείνει στο 11,4 θα είναι ο server.
Εάν δεν ξαναπροκύψει πρόβλημα θα είναι από το ευχέλαιο που του έκανα.  :: 

Πολλά πολλά ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σου.

----------


## trendy

Κράτα μας ενήμερους για την εξέλιξη των δοκιμών.

----------


## nikolas_350

εντάξει τα έχουμε δει όλα αλλά εντελώς διαφορετικό output το traceroute από το tracepath δεν έχω δει.
[email protected]:~$ traceroute 10.27.246.1
traceroute to 10.27.246.1 (10.27.246.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 router.nikolasc.awmn (10.25.176.65) 0.717 ms 0.665 ms 0.633 ms
2 10.27.246.1 (10.27.246.1) 2.136 ms 38.849 ms 38.906 ms
[email protected]:~$ tracepath 10.27.246.1
1: serverakos.local 0.461ms pmtu 1500
1: inet.nikolasc.awmn 1.269ms 
1: inet.nikolasc.awmn 1.268ms 
2: inet.nikolasc.awmn 1.290ms pmtu 1492
2: no reply
3: no reply

Δεν μπορεί θα έχει βαρέσει κανένα shell

----------


## trendy

Για δοκίμασε να βάλεις static route για το awmn, δηλαδή 



> route add -net 10.0.0.0/8 gw 10.25.176.65


και όρισε default gw το adsl modem .68

----------


## nikolas_350

> Για δοκίμασε να βάλεις static route για το awmn, δηλαδή 
> 
> και όρισε default gw το adsl modem .68


Είναι σωστό το metric που έβαλα στο 10.0.0.0 ;



```
[email protected]:~$ route -n
Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask       Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
10.25.176.64    0.0.0.0        255.255.255.192      U     1       0        0 eth1
169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0         U     1000    0        0 eth1
10.0.0.0        10.25.176.65    255.0.0.0           UG    2       0        0 eth1
0.0.0.0         10.25.176.68    0.0.0.0             UG    0       0        0 eth1
```

Παρόλα αυτά επιμένει.


```
[email protected]:~$ traceroute 10.15.152.250
traceroute to 10.15.152.250 (10.15.152.250), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  inet.nikolasc.awmn (10.25.176.68)  1.023 ms  1.349 ms  1.978 ms
 2  * * *
 3  * * *
```



```
[email protected]:~$ traceroute 10.15.152.65
traceroute to 10.15.152.65 (10.15.152.65), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  router.nikolasc.awmn (10.25.176.65)  0.814 ms  0.816 ms  0.794 ms
 2  gw-nikolasc.tompap1.awmn (10.25.176.130)  2.134 ms  2.121 ms  2.095 ms
 3  10.15.152.65 (10.15.152.65)  4.128 ms  4.125 ms  4.098 ms
```

----------


## trendy

Μπορείς να μου δώσεις πρόσβαση στο μηχάνημα;

----------


## nikolas_350

Ακόμα δεν έχω βρει λύση αλλά ούτε καν την αιτία για το πρόβλημα.
Το μονό που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι πώς αρκεί το κλείσιμο του lan interface από το gui για να επανέλθει για λίγο στα φυσιολογικά.
Αυτό που θα ήθελα να κάνω είναι το ίδιο πράγμα από cli αλλά δεν είναι σίγουρος ότι χρησιμοποιώ τον σωστό τρόπο. 
Έχω δοκιμάσει το εξής αλλά μερικές φορές εμφανίζεται αυτό το Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1


```
[email protected]:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart 
[sudo] password for nikos: 
 * Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces
 * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                          Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1.
                                                                         [ OK ]
```

Επίσης με …


```
[email protected]:~$ sudo ifdown eth1
ifdown: interface eth1 not configured
```

και με ifdown και διπλό tab μου προτείνει μόνο τη lo

Τι θέλει να μου πει; ότι δεν έχω eth1!!!!


```
[email protected]:~$ ifconfig 
eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1c:c0:a9:2c:79  
          .
          .
lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
          .
```

----------


## romias

Φυσικά δεν πρέπει να χεις eth1,εφόσον έχεις μια κάρτα lan.
Έπρεπε να έχεις eth0.

----------


## θανάσης

nano /etc/network/interfaces 

και αφαίρεσε (διόρθωσε) το interface που δεν έχεις

----------


## nikolas_350

Kαι που είναι αυτή η eth0 στο ifconfig; 
δεν υπάρχει άλλη κάρτα στο pc.

Θανάση το nano επιστρέφει 
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

τι μου προτείνεις να αλλάξω; Sorry αλλά είμαι πολύ σκράπας σε αυτά.

----------


## θανάσης

Δεν την αναφέρει μέσα στο interfaces ???

----------


## θανάσης

Νίκο το nano είναι editor (διορθώνεις, γράφεις) ένα αρχείο δεν επιστρέφει τιμές.
Έχεις voip να μιλήσουμε?

----------


## nikolas_350

Ναι βρε ξέρω τι είναι το nano το έχω ξαναχρησιμοποιήσει.
Όχι δεν έχει κάτι άλλο μέσα. 
Οκ θα σου στείλω pm μόλις πάω σπίτι.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## θανάσης

Οκ τα λέμε αργότερα

----------


## trendy

Μήπως τις αλλαγές τις περνάει ο manager που έχεις στο γραφικό για αυτό και δε βλέπεις τίποτα στο interfaces; Στο /etc/udev.d/κάτι_με_networking δείχνει να δημιουργεί την eth0, eth1;

----------


## nikolas_350

Όσο και αν έψαξα δεν βρήκα κάτι σχετικό με udev* & *network* 

Πάντως στην 11.4 κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το gui
Είναι φυσιολογικό οι αλλαγές στην καρτέλα του if να ισχύουν μόνο μετά από restart ή κλείσιμο του if επίσης από το γραφικό;

----------


## trendy

Και εγώ 11.04 έχω σε Kubuntu και Lubuntu χωρίς πρόβλημα. Πάντως είναι περίεργο αυτό που λες, οι αλλαγές πρέπει να περνάνε αμέσως σε σηκωμένο interface.

----------


## romias

Τελικά ποια έκδοση έχεις την 10,04,που λέει ο τίτλος η την 11,04?
Πρώτη φορά ακούω να υπάρχει eth0 και να υπάρχει eth1 χωρίς να το έχει αλάξει κάποιος,λές να σε καταράστηκε ο Bill Gage που του έκανες απιστία?
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nikolas_350

11.04 είναι. Αλλά μια το παράξενο γραφικό που έχει και μια τα κουλά που κάνει θα φάει σφάξιμο.
Αυτό μάλλον έγινε γιατί σε άλλο μηχάνημα έγινε η εγκατάσταση και σε άλλο μηχάνημα μπήκε τελικά ο δίσκος.
Βρίσκεις και εσύ πως τελευταία έχω μια μικρή τάση προς το open  ::   ::   ::

----------


## trendy

Ναι συμβαίνει αυτό αν κάνεις την εγκατάσταση σε ένα σύστημα και μετά μεταφέρεις το δίσκο αλλού. Μπορείς να το διορθώσεις εύκολα όμως.
Πήγαινε στο 


> /etc/udev/rules.d


και εκεί πρέπει να υπάρχει το 70-persistent-net.rules
Σβήσε τη γραμμή που αναφέρεται στην παλιά κάρτα δικτύου και βάλε την καινούργια να έχει όνομα eth0.

----------


## nikolas_350

Με την βοήθεια του Θανάση συμπληρώσαμε το /etc/network/interface


```
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback
address 127.0.0.1
netmask 255.0.0.0
auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
        address 10.25.176.80
        netmask 255.255.255.192
        network 10.25.176.64
        broadcast 10.25.176.127
        gateway 10.25.176.65
```

ακολουθώντας της οδηγίες του trenty ξεφορτώθηκα την eth1
φαίνεται να κάνει network restart χωρίς να γκρινιάζει
μένει να δούμε εάν συνεχίζει να έχει προσωπικά προβλήματα περιστασιακά με μερικές μόνο ip

παίξει δεν παίξει θα πάρει τον δρόμο τον αγύριστο αφού ετοιμάζω κάτι σε xen.
Πέρα από την ταλαιπωρία αυτό που μου έμεινε είναι η γνωριμία με την δομή των config με την βοήθεια σας 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## nikolas_350

Δυστυχώς το πρόβλημα συνεχίζει. Το rosinfo τα έχει δει όλα κόκκινα και σε λίγες μέρες άμα πάει έτσι δεν θα βλέπει ούτε εμένα. :: 


```
[email protected]:~$ traceroute 10.25.175.65
traceroute to 10.25.175.65 (10.25.175.65), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  inet.nikolasc.awmn (10.25.176.68)  0.955 ms  1.270 ms  1.904 ms
 2  * * *
[email protected]:~$ traceroute 10.25.176.170
traceroute to 10.25.176.170 (10.25.176.170), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  inet.nikolasc.awmn (10.25.176.68)  0.579 ms  0.966 ms  1.864 ms
 2  * * *
[email protected]:~$ traceroute 10.15.152.250
traceroute to 10.15.152.250 (10.15.152.250), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  router.nikolasc.awmn (10.25.176.65)  1.168 ms  1.132 ms  1.103 ms
 2  gw-nikolasc.tompap1.awmn (10.25.176.130)  2.189 ms  2.182 ms  2.163 ms
 3  10.15.152.250 (10.15.152.250)  2.943 ms  2.936 ms  2.909 ms
[email protected]:~$ traceroute 10.25.177.138
traceroute to 10.25.177.138 (10.25.177.138), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  inet.nikolasc.awmn (10.25.176.68)  0.578 ms  0.881 ms  1.503 ms
 2  * * *
[email protected]:~$ traceroute 10.25.177.134
traceroute to 10.25.177.134 (10.25.177.134), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  inet.nikolasc.awmn (10.25.176.68)  0.687 ms  1.001 ms  1.325 ms
 2  * * *
[email protected]:~$ traceroute 10.25.177.1
traceroute to 10.25.177.1 (10.25.177.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  inet.nikolasc.awmn (10.25.176.68)  0.755 ms  1.067 ms  1.396 ms
 2  * * *
```

Θεωρικά δεν του έχω δηλώσει κάπου το 10.25.176.68 αλλά για να το στέλνει από εκεί κάπου θα έχει μπει 
Αυτό που θα ήθελα να κάνω είναι μια αναζήτηση σε text επίπεδο μήπως βρω αυτή τη καταχώριση.
Για να δοκιμάσω την εντολή βάζω



```
[email protected]:~$ sudo grep -r "10.25.176.65" /etc
grep: /etc/blkid.tab: No such file or directory
/etc/network/interfaces:        gateway 10.25.176.65
/etc/resolv.conf:nameserver 10.25.176.65
/etc/hosts:10.25.176.65 router.nikolasc.awmn router
/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Auto eth0:dns=10.25.176.65;
/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Auto eth0:addresses1=10.25.176.80;26;10.25.176.65;
```

Στο /etc δεν έχει κάτι για το 10.25.176.68 οπότε συνεχίζω στο root
sudo grep -r "10.25.176.68" / 
είναι σωστό το σκεπτικό μου; 

Για αρχή έχω αυτά (από της δοκιμές του trendy) αλλά θα αργήσει να ψάξει σε 2τβ δίσκο. 


```
/home/trendy/.bash_history:route add default gw 10.25.176.68
/home/trendy/.bash_history:sudo route add default gw 10.25.176.68
```

----------


## nikolas_350

Τελικά το πρόβλημα δείχνει να είναι άσχετο με την έκδοση, διανομή ή το routing.
Στήνοντας το rosinfo σε ένα άλλο μηχάνημα επανέλαβα το ίδιο λάθος και αντί να δημιουργήσω τους πίνακες της βάση από την αρχή με το rosinfo.sql που δίνεται, προτίμησα να κάνω export-import την βάση από άλλη εγκατάσταση για να μην περνάω της εγγραφές με το χέρι.
Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν η ίδια αλλοπρόσαλλη συμπεριφορά.
Μετά την δημιουργία της βάσης από την αρχή δείχνει να πάει καλά.

Αν και πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω πως διαβάζοντας κάθε 5 min το snmpget μπορεί να κάνει τέτοιο μπάχαλο σε στοιχειώδες routing.
Τα requirements


```
- PHP5 with support for snmp (php5-snmp)
 - PHP5 command-line interpreter (php5-cli)
 - RRDTool 1.2
- commandline SNMP utilities (snmpwalk, snmpget)
 - Cron or another scheduling daemon
```

edit Άκυρο. Τσάμπα με πήρε η χαρά. Μια από τα ίδια πάλι.

----------


## Cha0s

> Τελικά το πρόβλημα δείχνει να είναι άσχετο με την έκδοση, διανομή ή το routing.
> Στήνοντας το rosinfo σε ένα άλλο μηχάνημα επανέλαβα το ίδιο λάθος και αντί να δημιουργήσω τους πίνακες της βάση από την αρχή με το rosinfo.sql που δίνεται, προτίμησα να κάνω export-import την βάση από άλλη εγκατάσταση για να μην περνάω της εγγραφές με το χέρι.
> Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν η ίδια αλλοπρόσαλλη συμπεριφορά.
> Μετά την δημιουργία της βάσης από την αρχή δείχνει να πάει καλά.
> 
> Αν και πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω πως διαβάζοντας κάθε 5 min το snmpget μπορεί να κάνει τέτοιο μπάχαλο σε στοιχειώδες routing.
> Τα requirements
> 
> 
> ...


Το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζω με το VM που μου έχεις ανοίξει στον hypervisor σου.

Κάνοντας traceroute/tracepath από σένα προς εμένα 



```
[email protected]:~# traceroute 10.26.35.29 -n
traceroute to 10.26.35.29 (10.26.35.29), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  10.25.176.80  0.360 ms  0.679 ms  0.656 ms
 2  10.25.176.82  0.632 ms  0.986 ms  0.964 ms
 3  10.25.176.129  3.756 ms  3.996 ms  3.978 ms
 4  10.25.174.65  4.074 ms  4.066 ms  4.055 ms
 5  10.46.78.237  5.733 ms  5.906 ms  5.885 ms
 6  10.46.78.2  5.855 ms  5.540 ms  5.190 ms
 7  10.46.78.246  7.690 ms  9.516 ms  9.771 ms
 8  10.87.197.89  9.750 ms  7.157 ms  6.885 ms
 9  10.87.197.250  9.535 ms  9.393 ms  9.328 ms
10  10.26.36.113  9.303 ms  8.990 ms  9.009 ms
11  10.26.35.29  10.172 ms  10.176 ms  10.036 ms
[email protected]:~# tracepath 10.26.35.29 -n     
 1:  10.25.176.80                                          1.597ms 
 2:  10.25.176.82                                          2.925ms asymm  1 
 3:  10.25.176.129                                         8.042ms asymm  2 
 4:  10.25.174.65                                          8.460ms asymm  3 
 5:  10.46.78.237                                         11.343ms asymm  4 
 6:  10.46.78.2                                           22.355ms asymm  5 
 7:  10.46.78.246                                         34.223ms asymm  6 
 8:  10.87.197.89                                         32.097ms asymm  7 
 9:  10.87.197.250                                        33.861ms asymm  8 
10:  10.26.36.113                                         45.241ms asymm  9 
11:  10.26.35.29                                          43.189ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 65535 hops 11 back 55
```

Αν όμως κάνω trace την .3 



```
[email protected]:~# traceroute 10.26.35.3 -n
traceroute to 10.26.35.3 (10.26.35.3), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  10.25.176.68  0.887 ms  1.201 ms  1.606 ms
 2  62.169.255.42  24.239 ms  25.337 ms  30.142 ms
 3  62.169.249.253  28.969 ms  29.428 ms  37.665 ms
 4  * * *
 5  * * *
 6  * * *
 7  * * *
 8  * * *
 9  *^C
[email protected]:~# tracepath 10.26.35.3 -n     
 1:  10.25.176.68                                          8.905ms 
 2:  62.169.255.42                                        48.902ms asymm  3 
 3:  62.169.249.253                                      608.266ms 
 4:  no reply
 5:  no reply
 6:  no reply
^C
[email protected]:~#
```

Το πρόβλημα το έχω εντοπίσει το ότι το VM βρίσκεται στο ίδιο subnet με τους routers σου που μιλάνε μεταξύ τους για iBGP.
Με αποτέλεσμα από άλλον router να ξεκινάει να στείλει τα πακέτα το VM και από άλλον router να τα λαμβάνει.

Στο arp table του VM βλέπω 4 entries.



```
[email protected]:~# arp -vn
Address                  HWtype  HWaddress           Flags Mask            Iface
192.168.1.254            ether   d0:15:4a:13:03:15   C                     eth0
10.25.176.80             ether   00:0c:42:9f:26:58   C                     eth0
10.25.176.82             ether   d4:ca:6d:83:a2:f3   C                     eth0
10.25.176.68             ether   00:1c:10:fd:86:f6   C                     eth0
Entries: 4      Skipped: 0      Found: 4
[email protected]:~# arp -v
Address                  HWtype  HWaddress           Flags Mask            Iface
192.168.1.254            ether   d0:15:4a:13:03:15   C                     eth0
rb-435g.nikolasc.awmn    ether   00:0c:42:9f:26:58   C                     eth0
rb-911.nikolasc.awmn     ether   d4:ca:6d:83:a2:f3   C                     eth0
inet2.nikolasc.awmn      ether   00:1c:10:fd:86:f6   C                     eth0
Entries: 4      Skipped: 0      Found: 4
[email protected]:~#
```

Αυτά τα «ανακάλυψε» επειδή του ήρθαν οι απαντήσεις από αυτά. Κανονικά δεν μιλάει με άλλο από το 10.25.176.80 (default gw του VM).

Μέχρι στιγμής ο μόνος τρόπος που έχω βρει να το ξεκολλήσω είναι με restart του VM.
Αλλά αυτή η λύση διαρκεί όσο διαρκούν οι διαδρομές από τον ίδιο router.
Μόλις αλλάξει κάτι στο routing και έρθουν από αλλού οι απαντήσεις τότε σταματάει να απαντάει για συγκεκριμένες IPs (το οποίο είναι ακόμα πιο περίεργο!).

Να σημειώσω πως αυτή την συμπεριφορά την έχω ξαναπετύχει μόνο σε Debian/Ubuntu distros και λύθηκε (τουλάχιστον σε μένα) μόνο με βγάλσιμο του debian/ubuntu από το subnet με τους routers ώστε ότι στέλνει και λαμβάνει να έρχεται μόνο από 1 router.
Μόλις έπαιξε από άλλο subnet & physical lan (ή VLAN) τότε με την μία λύθηκε το θέμα και δεν ξαναεμφανίστηκε.

Επίσης πρόσεξε πως στα tracepath πάντα έχω ασυμμετρία. Παντού και πάντα από το 2ο hop (λογικά λόγω redirect από τον .80 στους άλλους routers σου).
Μάλιστα πολλές φορές πετυχαίνω το εξής κουλό.
Με traceroute μπορεί να έχω 9ms μέχρι εμένα (και 0.χms στο πρώτο hop) αλλά με tracepath μπορεί να έχω 50-100ms προς εμένα και στο πρώτο hop (δηλαδή στον router σου) να έχω 10-2ms!

Σίγουρα κάτι δεν πάει καλά  :: 

Καταλαβαίνω βέβαια πως η λύση που έχω βρει είναι λίγο μανίκι να την εφαρμόσεις. Ιδανικά θα ήταν να βρούμε τι είναι αυτό που δεν αρέσει στο debian/ubuntu και εμφανίζει τέτοια συμπεριφορά.

----------


## nikolas_350

Έχει γίνει η σχετική αλλαγή και τα 5 rb του κόμβου μιλάνε μεταξύ τούς πια σε ξεχωριστώ υποδίκτυο- switch από αυτό του lan.

Αλλαγή έγινε και στην παροχή internet όπου πλέον το ppoe γίνεται από το mt σε ξεχωριστό port.

Το μόνο μυστήριο που παραμένει είναι ότι 3 χρόνια πριν που άνοιξα το θέμα δεν είχα πολλούς ρουτερ σε κοινό as αλλά μόνο ένα pc.

----------


## Cha0s

> Έχει γίνει η σχετική αλλαγή και τα 5 rb του κόμβου μιλάνε μεταξύ τούς πια σε ξεχωριστώ υποδίκτυο- switch από αυτό του lan.
> 
> Αλλαγή έγινε και στην παροχή internet όπου πλέον το ppoe γίνεται από το mt σε ξεχωριστό port.
> 
> Το μόνο μυστήριο που παραμένει είναι ότι 3 χρόνια πριν που άνοιξα το θέμα δεν είχα πολλούς ρουτερ σε κοινό as αλλά μόνο ένα pc.


Τέλεια!

Και ήθελα να στο πω, είχε βελτιωθεί σημαντικά τον τελευταίο μήνα, αλλά που και που έτρωγε ένα σκάλωμα με το gateway του Internet.
Τώρα που το έβγαλες και αυτό από το ίδιο LAN πιστεύω δεν θα ξαναφάει σκάλωμα!  ::

----------

